# what's the weather like?



## Hetty42 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi,

Love the forum, there is so much interesting information on here.

We're travelling to Perth in about 3 weeks time and asking what the weather will be like at this time of year. Also are there any particular areas and restaurants that anyone can recommend. We're really looking forward to our first trip out there.

Thanks

Heather


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry for delay in getting back Hetty but they say every cloud has a silver lining!

In this case, a week or so ago I would have said we're about to be burnt to a crisp - up to 37C in parts of NT and Queensland in winter!

But places further south have been more normal and Perth has been hovering around about 20C for the last week or so.
September will start to see it warm a little but I'd not expect it to be getting as hot as even 30C, 25 being a possibility.

Australian official weather can be looked up on Home Page - Bureau of Meteorology

I'm not overly familiar with Perth, it like being far enough away from the east coast it might as well be another country but I think one of the main restaurant/night life districts of CBD is referred to as Knightsbridge.
Then of course there is Fremantle which got a real kick on from the Alan Bond and Americas Cup days.

Rottnest Island is good for a day trip and perhaps even to overnight for a couple.

And with three weeks, unless you have reason to have all of it in Perth itself, I'd get a car and head of down into what is called the SW there - it always amuses me that as it's more SE other than the little bit that sticks out like a chin.
But wineries, lovely forests, beaches and islands and you can do a touring loop all the way over to Esperance and then up to Kalgoorlie and back to Perth to take in a bit of history or for less harsh country just stick with the SW/SE as it's wild flower time of year and you'll likely see tourism stuff splashed about on that.

There's a few places noerth along the coast but not too far as you quickly run into being out in the middle of nowhere, but if you're not on a restrictive budget you could always fly up to Broome and from there [ there's not much else around for yonks] head out to http://www.kooljaman.com.au/ , a pretty cool place and getting there by scenic light aircraft from Broome out over King Sound, Horizontal Falls and The Buccaneer Archipelago is a real treat.

You can get back on the cheap with Coral the Postie and less of a treat than an experience but have the Camera out when resting the bum for 10 minutes at Beagle Bay and get some snaps inside the Church.


----------



## BlackEyes (Nov 9, 2009)

When you want to play to the snow I think you should visit in the month of June to August, the Spring is September to November, then if you want to celebrate you Christmas on the beach the you can celebrate it there because, Summer time is from December to February.


----------

